# Spray brushing lacquer?



## TimK43

I'm pretty new to spraying on finishes so I need help with this question. I have a few cans of Deft Clear Wood Finish, which is a "Brushing Lacquer". On the back of the can it clearly states under Applications: "For brushing only. This product must not be thinned or sprayed". I know that lots of other products say "Do Not Thin" but are commonly thinned all of the time without a problem.

I have a new HF HVLP sprayer that I've never used and I would like to spray my next project with lacquer without having to go out and purchase new products. Is there a specific reason why I can't spray this type of lacquer?


----------



## rda327

I thin and spray brushing lacquer all the time. I called one manufacture of brushing lacquer and was told that he could not tell me not to thin or spray brushing lacquer BUT his customers do it all the time. I have been spraying it for about 2 years with no problem.


----------



## TimK43

Thanks guys!! Like I said, I'm pretty new to spraying finishes and this lacquer was left over from last year when I was brushing this lacquer on projects.

Any tips on the amount of thinner I should use?


----------



## DrDirt

Yep it sprays awesome…and is 37 bucks a gallon at lowes.
I thinned it about 1/3
I have a spaghetti sauce jar and I go roughly 2/3 lacuer 1/3 thinner, shake it up and ready to go!


----------



## rusty2010

I sprayed Deft 25 years. The brushing laquer is the same as it was when advertised spray laquer. I called Deft about 4 years ago when they changed the can. The said the did this to meet California EPA. I have a Titan hvlp system. I now have to thin mine about 10%. I would not suggest any more. The laquer thinner can do some damage especially if your new to spraying. Start with a thin coat, sand and vacuum the dust. your next coats should be heavier, now leave the white powder there the next coat will melt it and help build up. I also use Conversion varnish by Target Coatings. Their waterborne and safer There is a learning curve, but it's worth the effort. Also, it is more expensive and a lot safer without the oder. good luck


----------



## DrDirt

I have the HF gun, and sometimes have to do more fiddling to get good atomization - - I find the extra thinner helps level out any texture issues. I would suggest some level of thinning and stick with that while you learn how to run your gun - then start tweaking your viscocity to get the build you want


----------



## Earlextech

Sprays great! Do it!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I was a little confused at first when I read Spray Brushing. I did not think a person could do both at the same time. lol
Arlin


----------



## stevenhsieh

Its the same thing but just solvents added to prevent it form drying off fast when brushing.


----------



## cutmantom

dont forget to use a respirator and good ventilation


----------



## DrDirt

You got that right cut man cough cough…..That is the downside of lacquer


----------



## fladdy

Just used Deft lacquer, thinned about 1/3. My first time spraying and it turned out magnificent! I will be posting pictures soon, hopefully.


----------



## TimK43

Thanks Fladdy…... I can't wait to try it on my next project!!!!!


----------

